# 1963 impala



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*picked up this gutter bitch yesterday with big thanks to Tmoney(tigerman68) for coming along for that long 17 hour drive , my plans with this bitch are paint, interior, rims, this year and hopefully next year im thinking chrome this no good bitch will be slapped with a small budget she does have a built 327 under hood *


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats a patna right there that last pic says tons


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 13 2011, 02:59 PM~20546470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: good come up homie,its going to be real nice


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice project


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 13 2011, 09:20 PM~20548612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 13 2011, 01:47 PM~20546416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WEST UP SLEEP


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

aint that a bitch!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 13 2011, 12:47 PM~20546416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn look at the price of regular unleaded :angry:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3+May 14 2011, 11:09 AM~20551246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was even higher the more west we went :angry:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 14 2011, 04:52 PM~20552803
> *Goddamn look at the price of regular unleaded :angry:
> *


to bad he had to look past the reg. unleaded and unleaded plus and shoot straight to premium since he was driving the escalade :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@May 15 2011, 08:35 AM~20556174
> *to bad he had to look past the reg. unleaded and unleaded plus and shoot straight to premium since he was driving the escalade  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And I thought we were catching hell at 3.78 a gallon I guess it just goes to show there alaways somebody who has it worse :happysad:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 15 2011, 12:30 PM~20556367
> *And I thought we were catching hell at 3.78 a gallon I guess it just goes to show there alaways somebody who has it worse :happysad:
> *


shit it hit $4.20 here during Derby and just finally started going back down.


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 15 2011, 10:30 AM~20556367
> *And I thought we were catching hell at 3.78 a gallon I guess it just goes to show there alaways somebody who has it worse :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@May 15 2011, 09:35 AM~20556174
> *to bad he had to look past the reg. unleaded and unleaded plus and shoot straight to premium since he was driving the escalade  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


caint just anybody tip on Vogues.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

clean trey :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you gonna color her a magnificent shade of green as well?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 15 2011, 05:38 PM~20557930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*im thinking so or white with a green pearl  *


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice project!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

NICE BIG DOG MUTHA LOVER EVEN HAS A/C


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 15 2011, 11:49 PM~20560292
> *you can say that again, it takes a special kind of ninja
> thanks homie
> 
> ...





White with a green pearl sounds nice.....


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

pretty clean 63 hella long trip though :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 15 2011, 08:13 PM~20559592
> *Are you gonna color her a magnificent shade of green as well?
> 
> *


if this fool paints it green then he willl probably keep it for a while , if it goes white with a green pearl he will sell it :uh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@May 17 2011, 12:42 PM~20571310
> *if this fool paints it green then he willl probably keep it for a while , if it goes white with a green pearl he will sell it :uh:
> *


Is this in the bodyshop yet


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 17 2011, 04:16 PM~20571905
> *Is this in the bodyshop yet
> *


why yes it is :biggrin: should be done by 4th of July if all goes well


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 17 2011, 09:52 AM~20569699
> *Nice project!
> *


X2


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 17 2011, 03:49 PM~20572534
> *why yes it is :biggrin: should be done by 4th of July if all goes well
> *


Yeah i'm coming next for a little touch up on the WHITE GHOST


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tigerman68_@May 17 2011, 02:42 PM~20571310
> *if this fool paints it green then he willl probably keep it for a while , if it goes white with a green pearl he will sell it :uh:
> *



The right shade of green sets off these impalas.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by willskie187+May 17 2011, 05:53 PM~20572558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it will and thats whats going down, some what twins on your 63 :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

just picked up this steering wheel, the 1 in the impala is some little old school wheel
cant have that :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is that the bridge in kearney or north platte? lol, used to live out that way, gas is too fuckin high in that pic, nice come up on the trey. an GO BIG RED lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 17 2011, 03:49 PM~20572534
> *why yes it is :biggrin: should be done by 4th of July if all goes well
> *


damn :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NmE60+May 17 2011, 02:07 PM~20571114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 17 2011, 06:02 AM~20569114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did edward scissor cut up the rear seat?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 19 2011, 05:09 PM~20587391
> *did edward scissor cut up the rear seat?
> *


dude had some buckets from a 70's monte in da car had the bench seat outside but it will look good when finished


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 17 2011, 07:02 AM~20569114
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Brian will take care of this for you........ Just let him know when.....

From this










To This


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 19 2011, 12:46 PM~20585692
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 19 2011, 06:53 PM~20588075
> *Brian will take care of this for you........ Just let him know when.....
> 
> From this
> ...


appreciate it homie, but I think we can handle it :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*for sale best offer*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 24 2011, 02:13 PM~20619648
> *for sale best offer
> *


Wth :0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 25 2011, 02:57 AM~20624155
> *Wth :0
> *


im thinking I might just keep her , put her on the back burner :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 19 2011, 04:22 PM~20587519
> *dude had some buckets from a 70's monte in da car had the bench seat outside but it will look good when finished
> *


I BET IT WILL LOOK GOOD WHEN ITS DONE.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 26 2011, 06:21 AM~20631904
> *im thinking I might just keep her , put her on the back burner :0
> *


hell yea thats the lick right thur


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*just had a clean ass 3 piece cove set show up, I steady got parts showing up for this trey, this 1 is worthy of chroming :cheesy: *


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> hell yea thats the lick right thur


*I am going to keep it , just wont be done as fast as I thought it would be :tears: but I am going to take it to another level *


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

SMR64SS said:


> Nice project


x63


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*I have been off lay it low for a minute but since then I cleaned up engine got my set up and had glass removed and picked up more trim and removed engine getting it ready for paint*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

good progress :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

helluva backburner there Sleep


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*built 327 with all the goodies*


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

lookin good...but we need more pics bro!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*got the batteries and also had the radiator gone threw*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....HOMIE....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*some more new parts showed up*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice......


----------



## bigpapinkc (Jun 20, 2010)

nice way to put it on the back burner! nice project!


----------



## gold70monte (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks fellas, cant wait to get this "gutter bitch" on the streets with that Majestic plaque in da window :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

got a question do I paint it 1 solid color (kandy of course) or do I keep it gangsta with a white top:werd:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> got a question do I paint it 1 solid color (kandy of course) or do I keep it gangsta with a white top:werd:


You keep it street by doing a patterned roof and Kandy Green body


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Patterned top!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ohh shit just found this build.Bitch gonna be super tight.

An yeah pattern the shit outa that rooffffff


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

no patterned top for me, just a pearl top with flake if I decide to go this route


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

vouges17 said:


> *built 327 with all the goodies*


is this the same engine it came with?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: keep the pics coming


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

franciscojrandrade said:


> is this the same engine it came with?


yes it is has less than 10 miles on it , glad I kept this bitch


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

just dropped off interior, sat the intake and carb on top motor should be all together this weekend


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> just dropped off interior, sat the intake and carb on top motor should be all together this weekend


Hell yeah looks almost like mine :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> just dropped off interior, sat the intake and carb on top motor should be all together this weekend


Damn!! err thing lookin real good vogues!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

IDK Sleep maybe its time to do a red car


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

* some more items showed up for this bitch*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

how much did those side moldings cost you?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> how much did those side moldings cost you?


around $400 shipped


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> IDK Sleep maybe its time to do a red car


:run:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good mayne:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> wuts good mayne:wave:


shit trying to finish up this trey in dew time and you homie:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> shit trying to finish up this trey in dew time and you homie:wave:


replace the trey with a duece and we neck ta neck....lol (no ****)


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

not all the way together, waiting til its time to drop end and finish once in


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> replace the trey with a duece and we neck ta neck....lol (no ****)


:biggrin::420:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> not all the way together, waiting til its time to drop end and finish once in


Lookin real good!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> not all the way together, waiting til its time to drop end and finish once in


Shiney


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> Shiney





Mr Gee said:


> Lookin real good!


thanks homies


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

makes me wanna pull my Barney colored heart out


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

vouges17 said:


> not all the way together, waiting til its time to drop end and finish once in


Endurashine. That shit ain't cheap. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> got a question do I paint it 1 solid color (kandy of course) or do I keep it gangsta with a white top:werd:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*more goodies arrived* :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *more goodies arrived* :biggrin:


what good brotha looks like you keepin busy


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ride is looking tight!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> what good brotha looks like you keepin busy


you know it



64_EC_STYLE said:


> ride is looking tight!


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

I know some people are going to say some bs but im building it for me, so here is a sneak peak of all pearl white interior


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hell yeah homie, That looks good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

willskie187 said:


> Hell yeah homie, That looks good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## gold70monte (Apr 2, 2007)

It looks good, Pawn Shop! what color carpet?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> I know some people are going to say some bs but im building it for me, so here is a sneak peak of all pearl white interior


This guy and the white,,,lol


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

gL :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> I know some people are going to say some bs but im building it for me, so here is a sneak peak of all pearl white interior


I am going white but this peal white is da shit!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> I know some people are going to say some bs but im building it for me, so here is a sneak peak of all pearl white interior


Fk what everybody else thinks..looks good bro!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

gold70monte said:


> It looks good, Pawn Shop! what color carpet?


depends on what color I paint the roof, im thinking pearl white body with may be a brandywine top and dash with burgandy carpet, or all pearl white with black carpet



regal ryda said:


> This guy and the white,,,lol


I know 



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> gL :thumbsup:


thanks homie



Yellowimpala said:


> I am going white but this peal white is da shit!


I thought it would be a little different, thanks



Mr Gee said:


> Fk what everybody else thinks..looks good bro!


thats what im saying, and thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*here is some what of the same color combo but with pearl and candy with these spokes I got*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats a good combo Sleep, those the ones from the regal?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> thats a good combo Sleep, those the ones from the regal?


why yes they are


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> *here is some what of the same color combo but with pearl and candy with these spokes I got*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

good luck with your build homie,
lookin good

peace , jb.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>


thats what im talkin bout do work son, look like you been workin undercover


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks 



3-wheel said:


> good luck with your build homie,
> lookin good
> 
> 
> peace , jb.


appreciate it homie


regal ryda said:


> thats what im talkin bout do work son, look like you been workin undercover


a little sum sum, you know how we do it


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*so since I know what color combo im going with I went ahead and had rims and tires mounted, later today progress pics on rust repair








*


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *so since I know what color combo im going with I went ahead and had rims and tires mounted, later today progress pics on rust repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shits gonna be tight as fuck Sleep


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> Shits gonna be tight as fuck Sleep


thanks homie trying to come like that deuce


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

west coast ridaz said:


> looking good


thanks home boy


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

so after sending out 3 piece rear cove to get chromed decided to chrome grille and interior trim, grille sucked to get off for my partner with all those rivets, have a lot of chrome coming back tomorrow, also got a chance to see some of the rust repair


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats whats up


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Homeboy is getting down on gutter bitch!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*so stopped by interior shop, man im loving this pearl white *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *so stopped by interior shop, man im loving this pearl white *


looks good


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> Homeboy is getting down on gutter bitch!


yes he is



regal ryda said:


> looks good


thanks homie


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*got some goodies today*


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking good!


 thanks homie


USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


trying to come like that clean ass trey you got :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *got some goodies today*


I'm hatin'....I see some seat trim in need in that pile


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o boy this is looking nice and can tel its going to turn out real nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *so stopped by interior shop, man im loving this pearl white *


real nice!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> I'm hatin'....I see some seat trim in need in that pile


shit im hating your deuce is rollin



CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:






westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:






64 CRAWLING said:


> o boy this is looking nice and can tel its going to turn out real nice


thanks a lot homie, I hope so



KAKALAK said:


> real nice!!!


thanks homie



infamous704 said:


> Looking Good :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> shit im hating your deuce is rollin


Shit I'm husslin for that Magic trpohy


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

dam your build is coming along nicely i know this is gonna be a bad ass ride when all said and done the way its going


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> dam your build is coming along nicely i know this is gonna be a bad ass ride when all said and done the way its going


 X2 he damn sure aint wasting no time


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> Shit I'm husslin for that Magic trpohy


I hear you, me 2



6TRAE_DROP said:


> dam your build is coming along nicely i know this is gonna be a bad ass ride when all said and done the way its going


thanks homie



big C said:


> X2 he damn sure aint wasting no time


trying not to waste any time homie, thanks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

im shooting for the 1st of the year complete with juice, paint, and interior :x: chrome undies shortly after 60-120 days


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> im shooting for the 1st of the year complete with juice, paint, and interior :x: chrome undies shortly after 60-120 days


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> im shooting for the 1st of the year complete with juice, paint, and interior :x: chrome undies shortly after 60-120 days


mannn yall doin it


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

LOOKING GREAT SLEEP'S..............................:fool2:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

so after looking and looking and so on I have narrowed it down to 2 choices the lighter color is teal the other oriental 3 different on each chart 1 without ice, 1 light ice the other heavy ice, hard to tell


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> so after looking and looking and so on I have narrowed it down to 2 choices the lighter color is teal the other oriental 3 different on each chart 1 without ice, 1 light ice the other heavy ice, hard to tell




blue paint, red rims? or am i missing somthin?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> *blue paint, red rims? or am i missing somthin*?


got a fresh set of 88's daytons been hold em for my rag , but since the rag wont be ready for a while fuck it new set of 72's for her 88's for tha bitch


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> got a fresh set of 88's daytons been hold em for my rag , but since the rag wont be ready for a while fuck it new set of 72's for her 88's for tha bitch


Lookin good!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*finally *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *finally *


I need me some of them!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Keep up the progress brother, going to look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

You going all blue or blue/white hard top?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

APACHERX3 said:


> LOOKING GREAT SLEEP'S..............................:fool2:


thanks my guy



Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good!


appreciate it 


Mr Gee said:


> I need me some of them!


:biggrin:



Mr. Andrew said:


> Keep up the progress brother, going to look good. :thumbsup:


thanks brother


big C said:


> You going all blue or blue/white hard top?


debating on pearl white top or white with a blue pearl or changing ingredients and sub blue for the gold in diamond white, but defiantly white top 


regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


trying to be like you :biggrin:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> so after sending out 3 piece rear cove to get chromed decided to chrome grille and interior trim, grille sucked to get off for my partner with all those rivets, have a lot of chrome coming back tomorrow, also got a chance to see some of the rust repair


looking good vogues doing big thangs with two impalas:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sparky said:


> looking good vogues doing big thangs with two impalas


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

* more chrome *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> so after looking and looking and so on I have narrowed it down to 2 choices the lighter color is teal the other oriental 3 different on each chart 1 without ice, 1 light ice the other heavy ice, hard to tell


I like the darker one,can't wait to see this one done.then you can earn that plaque and mount it up.You doing good sleep.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Suburban Swingin said:


> I like the darker one,can't wait to see this one done.then you can earn that plaque and mount it up.You doing good sleep.


thanks but don't get to attached to the blues :420:



regal ryda said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


thanks homie


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> thanks but don't get to attached to the blues :420:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie


Looks agreat as usual! You mighta smelled dis ganja in your other topic but no haters! lol Can't wait to see what it'll be like, and yes I'm more attracted to blue than I'v eever been in my life (used to be a time we'd smack ****** in blue) but it's looking good on some cars... However, not feelin it on ahardtop tre. That candy red was fittin to be fire! You still got the regal and the malibu?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Looks agreat as usual! You mighta smelled dis ganja in your other topic but no haters! lol Can't wait to see what it'll be like, and yes I'm more attracted to blue than I'v eever been in my life (used to be a time we'd smack ****** in blue) but it's looking good on some cars... However, not feelin it on ahardtop tre. That candy red was fittin to be fire! You still got the regal and the malibu?


sold both of em really havent decided on color yet until we actually spray something so who knows uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

vouges17 said:


> sold both of em really havent decided on color yet until we actually spray something so who knows uffin:


the teal would look nice.......


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*some progress pics, thanks to the "Grinch" on the arms they look great homie
*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good, nice progress!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good, nice progress!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*no clear coat or ice pearls yet 















*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin real nice Vogues!!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you like green??? LOL


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD MY DUDE :thumbsup:I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS IN THA NEB STREET,U GOING TO BE KILLLING THEM


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice 3! color looks good!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *no clear coat or ice pearls yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fucken knew it....lol, yo new name is Bishop Don Juan- "Green is for da money Gold is for the honey"


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

regal ryda said:


> I fucken knew it....lol, yo new name is Bishop Don Juan- "Green is for da money Gold is for the honey"


x63! Like the assistant pimp off "How High" "I knew you were the chosen one!" lol I'm loving the green on a tre! Please keep the green on the '60 too! Wouldn't be able to tell you nothing! Is one getting vogues to complete the swag?


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

That green and white guts is going to pop hard classic all the way. Thats a very nice color combo


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin real nice Vogues!!


thanks Gee


REYXTC said:


> Do you like green??? LOL


no hate it lol


chevyman said:


> LOOKING GOOD MY DUDE :thumbsup:I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS IN THA NEB STREET,U GOING TO BE KILLLING THEM


thanks Ty



64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice 3! color looks good!


thanks


regal ryda said:


> I fucken knew it....lol, yo new name is Bishop Don Juan- "Green is for da money Gold is for the honey"


you know it :x:


Lowridingmike said:


> x63! Like the assistant pimp off "How High" "I knew you were the chosen one!" lol I'm loving the green on a tre! Please keep the green on the '60 too! Wouldn't be able to tell you nothing! Is one getting vogues to complete the swag?


thanks , and the 60 is going to stay green


CJAY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!


thanks homie



big C said:


> That green and white guts is going to pop hard classic all the way. Thats a very nice color combo


thanks, thats what I thought also Big C


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*we got clear *

































* some body work*


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that color :wow:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

carlito77 said:


> that color :wow:


:nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

so ive been looking for a roof and can't find 1 complete working, was thinking about getting 1 out of a newer truck but they look way to small so if any 1 has a good working 42 or 44 shoot me a pm , I dont want 1 that I have to track down parts, kind of in a hurry so by Tuesday if I still havent found 1 I guess no roof and start body work on roof, but on the up side maybe a dakota


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> so ive been looking for a roof and can't find 1 complete working, was thinking about getting 1 out of a newer truck but they look way to small so if any 1 has a good working 42 or 44 shoot me a pm , I dont want 1 that I have to track down parts, kind of in a hurry so by Tuesday if I still havent found 1 I guess no roof and start body work on roof, but on the up side maybe a dakota


quit being in a rush unless you tryin ta bust out for new years....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> quit being in a rush unless you tryin ta bust out for new years....


I have to hurry up with this bitch , and get back focused on


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> I have to hurry up with this bitch , and get back focused on


:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

dang tha GRINCH done invaded another topic , what you know bout a smooth cowl panel  thanks KEITH parts shipped


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

:guns:killin them green with envy


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> dang tha GRINCH done invaded another topic ,  parts shipped


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

fons said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks brotha



PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


> :guns:killin them green with envy


thanks homie , 65 is going to be also


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> *we got clear *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

DAMN car is comming out good


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> > *we got clear *
> ...


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

That fire wall lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> I have to hurry up with this bitch , and get back focused on



I can always take that 60 off your hands if you dont want it no more 
Nice Green on the 63


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

willskie187 said:


> That fire wall lookin good homie :thumbsup:


thanks homie



USF '63 said:


> I can always take that 60 off your hands if you dont want it no more
> Nice Green on the 63


:no:, thanks Bob


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*KEEP UP THE PROGRESS SLEEP.....!! LOOKING GREAT!*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *KEEP UP THE PROGRESS SLEEP.....!! LOOKING GREAT!*


thanks homie


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE COLOR ON THE FIRE WALL KEEP THE PIC COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Man this Bitch is lookin RIGHT!!!!!! Hold off on doing work on the Roof............ I got u covered champ!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Venom62 said:


> Man this Bitch is lookin RIGHT!!!!!! Hold off on doing work on the Roof............ I got u covered champ!!!!!!!


LMK Sleep....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

ROB327 said:


> NICE COLOR ON THE FIRE WALL KEEP THE PIC COMING :thumbsup:


thanks



Venom62 said:


> Man this Bitch is lookin RIGHT!!!!!! Hold off on doing work on the Roof............ I got u covered champ!!!!!!!


sure will, lol 



regal ryda said:


> LMK Sleep....


just got 1 homie, thanks though


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall work that otha deal out


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> yall work that otha deal out


Na, dude got MIA, but is all good. It sold to a homie in LA. Top down year around


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

nice build homie,that bitch comin along real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*got some shit going to chromer in da morning found this rope for the display, and my roof got shipped today, also decided not to take this trey off the frame since my 60 vert frame is finally coming back from StreetRiders Kc time to get funds back in order for vert 
*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

***** you cant chrome rope....lol


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> ***** you cant chrome rope....lol


I can't lol :biggrin:


----------



## gold70monte (Apr 2, 2007)

Great work big homie. I like what I see


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lookin Good :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> *got some shit going to chromer in da morning found this rope for the display, and my roof got shipped today, also decided not to take this trey off the frame since my 60 vert frame is finally coming back from StreetRiders Kc time to get funds back in order for vert
> *


Frame on frame off either way this tre gonna be knockin dicks in the dirt


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

gold70monte said:


> Great work big homie. I like what I see


thanks me 2, stop bull shiting post some pics of all that shit for the monte



Lowrider760 said:


> Lookin Good :thumbsup:


thanks homie



big C said:


> Frame on frame off either way this tre gonna be knockin dicks in the dirt


thanks Big Czar 



*FRANCISCO* said:


> *TTT*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*big props to the homie VENOM62 from INDIVIDUALS, hooked me up with my roof* :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

tre is looking awesome man! keep it up!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> tre is looking awesome man! keep it up!


thanks homie


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *got some shit going to chromer in da morning found this rope for the display, and my roof got shipped today, also decided not to take this trey off the frame since my 60 vert frame is finally coming back from StreetRiders Kc time to get funds back in order for vert
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> *big props to the homie VENOM62 from INDIVIDUALS, hooked me up with my roof* :thumbsup:


Your body guys like hmmm how the fuck is this going to work lol


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *big props to the homie VENOM62 from INDIVIDUALS, hooked me up with my roof* :thumbsup:


BLOWIN THE BRAINS OUT....... :wow:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> :thumbsup:






big C said:


> Your body guys like hmmm how the fuck is this going to work lol


he was to ,:loco: but thats just a helper my painter said know problem



Blocky77 said:


> BLOWIN THE BRAINS OUT....... :wow:


yes sir


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

GOT DAME THAT IS BIG BRAINS AND A TREYhno:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*test fitted skirts still have to grind down the welds and do some adjusting to skirts but overall they fit pretty good after new patch panels*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blew the brain right out that old girl!!!!

Lookin Good bro,keep pushin:run:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

The Trey's coming out good homie..... I gotta find me a roof too


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> *test fitted skirts still have to grind down the welds and do some adjusting to skirts but overall they fit pretty good after new patch panels*


Looking good bigg dogg. You didnt head out for the majestics new years picnic?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> Blew the brain right out that old girl!!!!
> yes sir
> 
> Lookin Good bro,keep pushin:run:


thanks, trying to



Groc006 said:


> The Trey's coming out good homie..... I gotta find me a roof too


thanks , get with venom62 he has a few



big C said:


> Looking good bigg dogg. You didnt head out for the majestics new years picnic?


thanks Big C, didnt know I was getting days off til thursday night and bout time starting looking for tickets where like a stack, I said shitttt!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> thanks, trying to
> 
> 
> thanks , get with venom62 he has a few
> ...


Yea i feel ya travel expenses are high as shit and they dont seem to be getting any cheaper. I am heading out to texas the end of march to pick up my 62 lac and im fucking dreading that shit


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *test fitted skirts still have to grind down the welds and do some adjusting to skirts but overall they fit pretty good after new patch panels*


LOOKING GOOD SLEEPS:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *big props to the homie VENOM62 from INDIVIDUALS, hooked me up with my roof* :thumbsup:


Glad I could help out homie!!!! Can't wait to c this bitch bending corners!!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> Yea i feel ya travel expenses are high as shit and they dont seem to be getting any cheaper. I am heading out to texas the end of march to pick up my 62 lac and im fucking dreading that shit


:yessad:, but thats what it takes



APACHERX3 said:


> LOOKING GOOD SLEEPS:thumbsup:


thanks homie



Venom62 said:


> Glad I could help out homie!!!! Can't wait to c this bitch bending corners!!!!


thanks again homie I will be hitting you up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

vouges17 said:


> *big props to the homie VENOM62 from INDIVIDUALS, hooked me up with my roof* :thumbsup:


he look stumped do u want some detailed pics how mine is installed from underneath suppose to with stand hopping


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

she's looking good !


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

west coast ridaz said:


> he look stumped do u want some detailed pics how mine is installed from underneath suppose to with stand hopping


that will work, good looking out homie


impalaluv said:


> she's looking good !


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Dakota 
*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> *Dakota
> *


Cha ching! Bet dat lights up puurty! lol


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *Dakota
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

h
here them pics


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Cha ching! Bet dat lights up puurty! lol


hope it does :biggrin:


APACHERX3 said:


>






west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 417368
> View attachment 417369
> View attachment 417370
> View attachment 417371
> ...


thanks for the pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Blocky77 said:


>


:420:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*had 1 of the homies come on down while I was at work to yank my rear end so it can't get chromed, thanks Rick from Pittbull C.C
*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *had 1 of the homies come on down while I was at work to yank my rear end so it can't get chromed, thanks Rick from Pittbull C.C
> *


Sleep you doing a damn thang :run:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup homie


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

regal ryda said:


> sup homie


X1963


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

got my a-arms back from chromer


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good Sleep


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

once again thanks to the homie Rick for tearing down the frame, and the homie Jeff is getting down on those lower quarters


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I wish i had help so far the only thing anybody has helped with was sitting the roof skin on thats it everything else i have done by myself


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

got the front off yo still need to cut holes thow talked to nick i have time to get cut next few days 
thos a arms are sick came out nice


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

nice


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

gettin it in big homie


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

vouges17 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> gettin it in big homie


trying , hope everything is good for you homie



chevyman said:


> :thumbsup:





Mr Gee said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


Real nice Sleep!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


>


Oh shit this has to be a good feeling


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


>


If you dont mind me asking who does your chrome?


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


>


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:AND THIS IS GOING ON A DRIVER???????????????????????????????:run:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

APACHERX3 said:


> DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:AND THIS IS GOING ON A DRIVER???????????????????????????????:run:


I know right, SLEEP BOUT TO KILL'EM:guns:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

vouges17 said:


>


Is that being built in NE? well i guess body cant take their car out of town and get respect ooops did i say that


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whats good Sleep :wave:


----------



## m&m (Feb 7, 2012)

She's gonna be hot


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TTT for my favorite color and favorite year!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>


----------



## gold70monte (Apr 2, 2007)

Damn the chrome looks nice my guy....


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Killing em Sleep!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

tigerman68 said:


> Real nice Sleep!!!!!!:thumbsup:


thanks Rello



big C said:


> Oh shit this has to be a good feeling


yes it is



big C said:


> If you dont mind me asking who does your chrome?


pm sent



APACHERX3 said:


> DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:AND THIS IS GOING ON A DRIVER???????????????????????????????:run:


fuck yeh only way I know also counts for the 60 rag 


tigerman68 said:


> I know right, SLEEP BOUT TO KILL'EM:guns:


:yes:


cutlass_rider said:


> Is that being built in NE?


yes sir



regal ryda said:


> whats good Sleep :wave:


chillin homie just finally got finished with all that holiday bs at the job, now its time to get back on track with both these whips 


m&m said:


> She's gonna be hot


thanks



Slowridingmike said:


> TTT for my favorite color and favorite year!


thats whats up



Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


>






gold70monte said:


> Damn the chrome looks nice my guy....


thanks Jenkings


sobayduece said:


> :thumbsup:





Venom62 said:


> Killing em Sleep!!


appreciate it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>



yo dont need all that, let me get it off you lookin good homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yo dont need all that, let me get it off you lookin good homie


, thanks homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


DAM:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*LOOKING GOOD SLEEP.. :naughty:*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

tigerman68 said:


> DAM:thumbsup:






S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:






BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LOOKING GOOD SLEEP.. :naughty:*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Bout there sleep


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


Looking good homie:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

fuck Sleep gettin it in :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> Bout there sleep


real close



tigerman68 said:


> Looking good homie:biggrin:


thanks Relo:420:



PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


> :thumbsup:






regal ryda said:


> fuck Sleep gettin it in :thumbsup:


ye sir homie, hope all is good


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*had the paint from side trim polished the fuck out 
*


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *had the paint from side trim polished the fuck out
> *


chrome, chrome and more chrome. you bout to make some people jealous homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:worship: lookin good bro


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Go ahead and box these up I'll PM you my address :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

tigerman68 said:


> chrome, chrome and more chrome. you bout to make some people jealous homie


:yes:



westcoastlowrider said:


> :worship: lookin good bro


thanks homie



Mr. Andrew said:


> Go ahead and box these up I'll PM you my address :biggrin:


whats ur pm :no:



Mr. Andrew said:


> Very nice


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Rick good looking out homie :thumbsup:
*


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> *Rick good looking out homie :thumbsup:
> *


2 pumps 6 batts?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> 2 pumps 6 batts?


3 pumps 6 batts


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *Rick good looking out homie :thumbsup:
> *


awww chit :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wats up sleep. That roof in yet?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

x62


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Venom62 said:


> Wats up sleep. That roof in yet?


decided not to put in this one, but don't trip you will get a chance to see it 



regal ryda said:


> x62


exactly what i was thinking :shh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you doin too much homie slow it downnnnn


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> you doin too much homie slow it downnnnn


*not yet but did just get off highway picked up rear end, had to move most of chrome besides arms and shit to new location
*


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *not yet but did just get off highway picked up rear end, had to move most of chrome besides arms and shit to new location
> *


NEBRASKA ON MAP! OMAHA TO BE EXACT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKING GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT FOOLIO:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*no polish here straight chrome*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats whats up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *not yet but did just get off highway picked up rear end, had to move most of chrome besides arms and shit to new location
> *





vouges17 said:


> *no polish here straight chrome*


chrome, chrome and more chrome. man this ride will be bad to death. Big builds in the O.N.E.:inout:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

DAMN....thats a lot of chrome!! Very nice......do they chrome Stainless at the shop you go to? they wont plate it here in FLA


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

I SEE YA BIG HOMIE KILLING THEM SO SOFTLY MANI BET THEY DIDNT SO THA BIG O DOING IT LIKE THAT SOOWOOOOO


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> *not yet but did just get off highway picked up rear end, had to move most of chrome besides arms and shit to new location
> *


:wow: Someone Love's CHROME!!!!! LOL


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> :wow:






regal ryda said:


> thats whats up homie :thumbsup:


thanks homie, be safe



tigerman68 said:


> chrome, chrome and more chrome. man this ride will be bad to death. Big builds in the O.N.E.:inout:


yes sir




Groc006 said:


> DAMN....thats a lot of chrome!! Very nice......do they chrome Stainless at the shop you go to? they wont plate it here in FLA


thanks, and yeh they do



chevyman said:


> I SEE YA BIG HOMIE KILLING THEM SO SOFTLY


trying to



TKeeby79 said:


> :wow: Someone Love's CHROME!!!!! LOL


:yes:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

soff seal is some good shit I used it on my cutlass


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


Look like my living room right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*rack is in now time for paint hopefully all painted by end of the month * :x:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

soon it will all come together


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

whats the plans for the rear suspension? no wishbone?

just read thru this build for the first time. hated to get to page 17! nice build homie... keep us hatin. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *rack is in now time for paint hopefully all painted by end of the month *:x:


NICE!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Whats good sleep


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I like that color more than the green. I'm not a fan of green anyway, I like your 60 though.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh shit done flipped the script


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

not to get confused here are 3 sets of new rims 1 was from my regal (burgandish red rims) new 1's are kandy red but neither match so I guess im selling them and running all chrome daytons


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

makin moves :thumbsup:looks good homie


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good mayne


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Damn! Car is lookin good Vogues!*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

different digital and a few more parts


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> not to get confused here are 3 sets of new rims 1 was from my regal (burgandish red rims) new 1's are kandy red but neither match so I guess im selling them and running all chrome daytons


:uh: ***** sleep got that screwege McDuck paper :roflmao:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :uh: ***** sleep got that screwege McDuck paper :roflmao:


 :fool2:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


Damn looking real good Sleep!:worship:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

vouges17 said:


> *picked up this gutter bitch yesterday with big thanks to Tmoney(tigerman68) for coming along for that long 17 hour drive , my plans with this bitch are paint, interior, rims, this year and hopefully next year im thinking chrome this no good bitch will be slapped with a small budget she does have a built 327 under hood *


shit id drive it as is, with the addition of some lights..tight ass project bro.awesome work one of the nicer ones i seen


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

vouges17;15377626
said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

vouges17 said:


>


you quick homie that tre coming out good:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*LOOKING REAL GOOD... :thumbsup:*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vouges17 said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:



*thanks fellas*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*so was debating on headers decided against and just had stock manifolds ceramic coated here is a few pics with a test fit also
*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

im really diggin this color :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> im really diggin this color :thumbsup:


appreciate it homie


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Not green anymore but still gonna be bad ride bro. Can't wait!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


uffin:



Lowridingmike said:


> Not green anymore but still gonna be bad ride bro. Can't wait!


figured I have 2 green rides now didnt really need another, but thanks I can't wait either


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

I see u have different bars on the a arms do the stock ones not work? I'm about to put mine together is y I'm asking


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

the ones with the c bar look cleaner they both work


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*installed windshield but after looking at roof decided something was missing 
*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:wow: Lookin good cheif!!!

How gig of sun roof up put in there? I'd love to put on in my cutlass,if i could find one.

What are your plans for audio/I seen the 4-6x9's but what else


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *installed windshield but after looking at roof decided something was missing
> *


LOOKING GOOD SLEEPS:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

told you to do it mayne :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> :wow: Lookin good cheif!!!
> 
> How gig of sun roof up put in there? I'd love to put on in my cutlass,if i could find one.
> 
> What are your plans for audio/I seen the 4-6x9's but what else


thanks and just check around and see what size in a g body 1st then check with a couple fools on here , junkyards, craigslist or aftermarket. 
sounds will be pioneer deck with bluetooth , pioneerer 6x9's , pioneer 6.5 comp (2) kicker L7 8" old school punch amps from early 90's had some jl w7 but wouldnt fit where I wanted them 



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:






APACHERX3 said:


> LOOKING GOOD SLEEPS:thumbsup:


thanks my guy



regal ryda said:


> told you to do it mayne :thumbsup:


yeh you did homie :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*even got my son interested *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> *even got my son interested *










which ones your son?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> which ones your son?


in the red shirt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> in the red shirt


lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

car is coming along great!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> which ones your son?


Was sayin the same thing. Lol


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

vouges17 said:


>


Can't wait to get to this stage on my 63! :fool2: 
How da fuck I missed this thread!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> lol


:biggrin:



64_EC_STYLE said:


> car is coming along great!


thanks 



littlerascle59 said:


> Was sayin the same thing. Lol






littlerascle59 said:


> Can't wait to get to this stage on my 63! :fool2:
> How da fuck I missed this thread!


time, and you know blowin those tree's :420:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> in the red shirt


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Damn good looking car Sleep, Im just trying to get to your level bro :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Damn good looking car Sleep, Im just trying to get to your level bro :thumbsup:


thanks homie, your already there im old in this game 



USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


tryin to play catch up with you homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the new color :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!! lookin good


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

63 Lookin good bro


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> I like the new color :thumbsup:


thanks homie 



baggedout81 said:


> HELL YEAH!!! lookin good


appreciate it homie



Catalyzed said:


> 63 Lookin good bro


thanks sir


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*so ended up with a chrome 62 radiator support and my original 63 support was fucked so got a different 1 and just painted it didnt have time for chrome, also been working with brett on my roof, he is a lot of he*lp!


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *so ended up with a chrome 62 radiator support and my original 63 support was fucked so got a different 1 and just painted it didnt have time for chrome, also been working with brett on my roof, he is a lot of he*lp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL BRO!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> *so ended up with a chrome 62 radiator support and my original 63 support was fucked so got a different 1 and just painted it didnt have time for chrome, also been working with brett on my roof, he is a lot of he*lp!


:naughty:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Car coming together nice Vogues!*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

vouges17 said:


> *so ended up with a chrome 62 radiator support and my original 63 support was fucked so got a different 1 and just painted it didnt have time for chrome, also been working with brett on my roof, he is a lot of he*lp!





APACHERX3 said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> > *so ended up with a chrome 62 radiator support and my original 63 support was fucked so got a different 1 and just painted it didnt have time for chrome, also been working with brett on my roof, he is a lot of he*lp!
> ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*subs came in only going with a couple 8's, cant decide if I should do a fiberglass box or vinyl?*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Painted core supports look way better anyways. Too much chrome isn't always a good thing. Nice choice.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Shes looking better and better everyday that white interior will go really good with that color


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


>



Looking real good! :thumbsup:

Cant wait to put one in mine.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT FOR NEBRASKA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt turning out nice sleep.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Painted core supports look way better anyways. Too much chrome isn't always a good thing. Nice choice.


yeh it growing on me 



big C said:


> Shes looking better and better everyday that white interior will go really good with that color


thanks C white guts with white top :cheesy:



Groc006 said:


> Looking real good! :thumbsup:
> 
> Cant wait to put one in mine.


thanks I put mine in on some last minute shit but glad I did 



6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:


 



APACHERX3 said:


> TTT FOR NEBRASKA


you know just some some small town boys :biggrin:



Skim said:


> ttt turning out nice sleep.


thanks Skim


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


>


SMALL TOWN BOYS DOING BIIIIIIIIIG THANGS:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Paint her already!!!!!!!!!!:around:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

APACHERX3 said:


> SMALL TOWN BOYS DOING BIIIIIIIIIG THANGS:thumbsup:


:yes:



tigerman68 said:


> Paint her already!!!!!!!!!!:around:


roof threw me off for about 3-4 weeks but soon Gutter Bitch will have paint!


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

Coming along great cant with to see it painted


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

decifer said:


> Coming along great cant with to see it painted


later this week


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good Sleep


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> wuts good Sleep


shit doing some last minute shit to old Gutter what about you homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> shit doing some last minute shit to old Gutter what about you homie


just livin homie feels good to be back on this side of the world


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> just livin homie feels good to be back on this side of the world


I bet could only imagine


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good sleep lets see them full body paint pics


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

What's good Sleep, ride looking good bro!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> Looking good sleep lets see them full body paint pics


should be some tomorrow



Venom62 said:


> What's good Sleep, ride looking good bro!


finishing 2 cars , thanks homie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gonna be hurting em w/ this one!!!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>



:nicoderm:that new is gonna look real GOOD......


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*put trim on before paint just to make sure everything is straight, 1st coat of base more to come later today *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

vouges17 said:


>


:worship: This is why i need to find one SOON


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

That bitch is lookin hott!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>



damn that is off the chains, super straight!


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

TTT ..nice color !


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


I told you this would be a bad ass color TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

it looks great Sleep


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking Good..Keep It Up...:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> :worship: This is why i need to find one SOON





Mr Gee said:


> That bitch is lookin hott!!





big C said:


> :fool2:





64_EC_STYLE said:


> damn that is off the chains, super straight!





N.O.Bricks said:


> :thumbsup:





913ryderWYCO said:


> TTT ..nice color !





tigerman68 said:


> I told you this would be a bad ass color TTT





regal ryda said:


> it looks great Sleep





1SEXY80 said:


> Looking Good..Keep It Up...:thumbsup:



*thanks fellas getting wet sand and recleared tomorrow and friday pearl white shot on roof and then monday I will cut and buff this bitch! *


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

lookig good homie!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Oooow weeee that thing wet


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


>


OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! GUTTER BITCH IS LOOKIN GREAT..........................:fool2:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

TKeeby79 said:


> lookig good homie!


thanks homie



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Oooow weeee that thing wet


yes in deed , thanks 



APACHERX3 said:


> OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! GUTTER BITCH IS LOOKIN GREAT..........................:fool2:[/QUO
> 
> thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*got some pics outside after wet sand and reclear roof should be painted by the time im off at work 
































*


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn sleep slicker than owl shit


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

AWWW SHIT! Lookin good homie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam,i dont check in for a few days an BAM!!! Have paint on it!!!!!

Cant paint to see it cut an buffed


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> Damn sleep slicker than owl shit


:shocked:



caddyking said:


> AWWW SHIT! Lookin good homie


thanks homie



baggedout81 said:


> Dam,i dont check in for a few days an BAM!!! Have paint on it!!!!!
> 
> Cant paint to see it cut an buffed


me either homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good pimp


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good Sleep, I knew it was going to turn out nice.:bowrofl:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bigpapinkc (Jun 20, 2010)

DAAMMNN! That bitch is fine! lol hey homie bust her out here in KC!! carshow and hop at union station!


















hey homie the registration form can be printed off and mailed in or done through the website.


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>




looks great, cant wait til i see some paint on my ride!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

vouges17;15804863
said:


> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup: looking good pimp





TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good! :thumbsup:





tigerman68 said:


> Looking good Sleep, I knew it was going to turn out nice.:bowrofl:





mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:





El Callejero said:


> Looking Nice :thumbsup:





bigpapinkc said:


> DAAMMNN! That bitch is fine! lol hey homie bust her out here in KC!! carshow and hop at union station!
> View attachment 521516
> View attachment 521518
> View attachment 521519
> hey homie the registration form can be printed off and mailed in or done through the website.





Ciscos63ht said:


> Looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup:





64_EC_STYLE said:


> looks great, cant wait til i see some paint on my ride!





6ix5iveIMP said:


> vouges17;15804863
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama: i BEEN WAITING FOR THIS A LONG TIME!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh shit lets see them back bumper pics. Looking good sleep its all down hill from here.


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


Looking good homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Freacking sick homie.... Too hot for the streets...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Just finished going thru ur thread and Shit looks tight as hell!! I'll b watching ur build and that sunroof, MAN!! Looks hella bad ass!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Nice pics





regal ryda said:


> Nice :thumbsup:





Lowridingmike said:


> :drama: i BEEN WAITING FOR THIS A LONG TIME!





big C said:


> Oh shit lets see them back bumper pics. Looking good sleep its all down hill from here.





tigerman68 said:


> Looking good homie!:thumbsup:





LA FAMILIA C.C. said:


> Freacking sick homie.... Too hot for the streets...





baggedout81 said:


>





Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Just finished going thru ur thread and Shit looks tight as hell!! I'll b watching ur build and that sunroof, MAN!! Looks hella bad ass!!


*appreciate it homies just finished hydro's back to body shop in da morn to wet sand and buff and putting on all exterior chrome back on then interior shop *


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

nice work looking good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


>


oh shit! cant wait to see "GUTTER BITCH" on these O,NE streets:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sleep putting in work from 10am-11:30pm.:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Gotta see it in the sun. Great color


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*all finished with wet sand and buff now they are puttting on all the exterior trim hopefully monday ashe will be at interior shop *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

just liek kandy!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Damn looks good!!*


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good! :thumbsup:


thanks



BRAVO said:


> Gotta see it in the sun. Great color


appreciate it



Lowridingmike said:


> just liek kandy!


:thumbsup:



Mr Gee said:


> *Damn looks good!!*


thanks homie



HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


Gutter Bitch starting to look more like Butter Bitch!


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

vouges17 said:


>


*NEBRASKA MADE!*


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good sleep


----------



## bigpapinkc (Jun 20, 2010)

damn bro love that bitch!! looks real good bro can't wait to see it in person.!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>


gettin it in big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that roof needs some molestation...


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking good Sleep!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> Looking good sleep


thanks homie



bigpapinkc said:


> damn bro love that bitch!! looks real good bro can't wait to see it in person.!


for sure homie



regal ryda said:


> gettin it in big homie :thumbsup:


im playing catch up 



sic713 said:


> that roof needs some molestation...


:yes:



Venom62 said:


> Looking good Sleep!!


thanks Will


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*just got all locks and glass in in this Bitch*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hellz yeah


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *just got all locks and glass in in this Bitch*


looking good sleep dawg


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Aww shit, that roof looking Right


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Coming together


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

baggedout81 said:


> Hellz yeah





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking good sleep dawg





Venom62 said:


> Aww shit, that roof looking Right





tigerman68 said:


>





REYXTC said:


> Coming together





S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


*
appreciate it fellas *


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*fender wells in grille on 
*









































*next bumpers *


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *fender wells in grille on
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good Sleep, thats what you call real motivation for some of us thats not sure how to build a lowlow.:worship:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

tigerman68 said:


> Looking good Sleep, thats what you call real motivation for some of us thats not sure how to build a lowlow.:worship:


thanks T


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*off to interior shop in da morning*


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice!! put the d's awnit!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

sic713 said:


> that roof needs some molestation...


yup..like it was alone in a dark alley

car is beautiful never the less


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> yup..like it was alone in a dark alley
> 
> car is beautiful never the less


:roflmao:
yea love the color.. its different,, one reason why a roof will be fun to play with in these colors.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

johner956 said:


> Nice!! put the d's awnit!


thanks, soon



BRAVO said:


> yup..like it was alone in a dark alley
> 
> 
> car is beautiful never the less


thanks 



sic713 said:


> :roflmao:
> yea love the color.. its different,, one reason why a roof will be fun to play with in these colors.


:yes:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*sneak peak*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *sneak peak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

mclovin it!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

off da chain:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Eeeeeeeee nikka dat shits tight son! lolz I LOVE the pearl white! Seeing this makes me wanna see the 60 rag oh so bad now! Needa cop them 14" vogues off gordo and put the vert on gold d's and vogues liek the orginal plan!


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


>


Pearl White guts, that's that shyt right there!:worship:


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking great:thumbsup:, You get the interior kit somewhere or get it made?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tight white


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


>


looking nice, havent seen white guts for a while!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Supa clean ass white interior.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Love this pic, looking clean as fuk homies


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

)))))


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sup wit it sleep , you lookin real right homeboy.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> :h5:


:h5:



N.O.Bricks said:


> off da chain:thumbsup:


thanks homie



Lowridingmike said:


> Eeeeeeeee nikka dat shits tight son! lolz I LOVE the pearl white! Seeing this makes me wanna see the 60 rag oh so bad now! Needa cop them 14" vogues off gordo and put the vert on gold d's and vogues liek the orginal plan!


thanks fool, no vogues though 



tigerman68 said:


> Pearl White guts, that's that shyt right there!:worship:


yes sir big Tone



decifer said:


> Looking great:thumbsup:, You get the interior kit somewhere or get it made?


thanks, had it made 



sic713 said:


> tight white


never can go wrong



64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking nice, havent seen white guts for a while!


here you go lol 



Zoom said:


> Supa clean ass white interior.:thumbsup:


appreciate it homie



Mr. Andrew said:


> Love this pic, looking clean as fuk homies


appreciate it homie



LA FAMILIA C.C. said:


> )))))






STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it sleep , you lookin real right homeboy.


shit had to chill out for min but now im back, appreciate my guy,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

dont do it sleep , ride it first homie .:yes:TTT fo sleep-E


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup big homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump fo sleep


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> dont do it sleep , ride it first homie .:yes:TTT fo sleep-E


no worries 



APACHERX3 said:


> ttt


whats upper 



regal ryda said:


> sup big homie


shit working had a little computer issue fixed now, whats good wit u



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Bump fo sleep


appreciate my guy 60 looking great


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## D-Tox84 (Oct 23, 2012)

vouges17 said:


> *just got all locks and glass in in this Bitch*


clean as build


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *just got all locks and glass in in this Bitch*



The Tre came out real nice bro! I'm feeling the color you chose! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

She will be on kill mode when she done.:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

D-Tox84 said:


> clean as build


thanks D



Tage said:


> The Tre came out real nice bro! I'm feeling the color you chose! :thumbsup:


appreciate it homie



tigerman68 said:


> She will be on kill mode when she done.:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Procta (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Gettin busy:thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

vouges17 said:


>


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE KEEP IT UP


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Man Tyrone, where you been?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: tre is lookin good


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

This ride came out real nice really likin the interior


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

appreciate it fella's


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice work n the 63


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: like the accents


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


>


How the hell you going to shift it like that lol. Looking damn good my brother


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup: like the accents


appreciate Mike



big C said:


> How the hell you going to shift it like that lol. Looking damn good my brother


auto column just looks like a 3 speed with out turn lever installed, appreciate it homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


:rimshot:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

vouges17 said:


> :rimshot:


making some good progress in here


----------



## Raw Doggin U (Nov 28, 2012)

vouges17 said:


>


like that color homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> making some good progress in here


 appreciate it homie shitz 



Raw Doggin U said:


> like that color homie


thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Bitch is about finished just haven't had time to stop down with my holiday work hours but when I do Bitch should be going home to get motor going and drive shaft put in and a good cleaning after that this Bitch will be on chopping block aka for sale so if any 1 is interested shoot me a pm *


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


>



Looks damn good! 

Dose the paint hold up good on the radiator??


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

that color is sick ass fuck bro! what you lookin to get for it? pm me bro


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam gonna sell huh


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

vouges17 said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> Looks damn good!
> 
> Dose the paint hold up good on the radiator??


couldnt tell you I have seen them painted so I said im gonna do that instead of buying a aluminum 1



Zoom said:


> that color is sick ass fuck bro! what you lookin to get for it? pm me bro


thanks homie



baggedout81 said:


> Dam gonna sell huh


im thinking so



~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*home clean up under carriage/motor & install rims should be enough for tonight 
*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hell yea get it in Sleep :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> hell yea get it in Sleep :thumbsup:


:yes: x2 on this .... and sup mikey:h5:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking real clean, nice color combo


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Chromed OUT


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

I mean this in a good way..this car is a throw back to 90s lowriding. ...all white guts..white top.nice ride bro


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> hell yea get it in Sleep :thumbsup:


thanks Mike trying



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :yes: x2 on this .... and sup mikey:h5:


x2 thanks 



carlito77 said:


> looking real clean, nice color combo


thanks homie



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Chromed OUT


yes sir



913ryderWYCO said:


> I mean this in a good way..this car is a throw back to 90s lowriding. ...all white guts..white top.nice ride bro


what I was shooting for appreciate it


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*a couple of pics this morning 
*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *a couple of pics this morning
> *



NICE SIX-3 :nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *a couple of pics this morning
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats clean!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE SIX-3 :nicoderm:


appreciate it homie



BrownAzt3ka said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks , what you been up to simon 



npazzin said:


> thats clean!!!


thanks homie, see you getting down also


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*this shit sucks to put on, thanks Donald for the help im fucked up *:barf:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Clean six fo' homie


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Puting the love in it. Its looking good


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

Man that's clean:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

handle that sleep!!! LOL!!! sup fam


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> thanks , what you been up to simon


*Just waiting for winter to be over....:yessad:

pm me your number Sleep...*


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> *this shit sucks to put on, thanks Donald for the help im fucked up *:barf:


Man I cant wait to turn corners in that!!!!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

OK BIG HOMIE I SEE YA KEEP THAT SHIT UP FOOL:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Catalyzed said:


> Clean sif fo' homie


appreciate it, lol 63



rolling deep said:


> Puting the love in it. Its looking good


thanks homie



el toby said:


> Man that's clean:thumbsup:


thanks homie



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> handle that sleep!!! LOL!!! sup fam


trying, shit working like a donkey



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Just waiting for winter to be over....:yessad:
> 
> pm me your number Sleep...*


k, will do



tigerman68 said:


> Man I cant wait to turn corners in that!!!!!!!


possibly



big C said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





chevyman said:


> OK BIG HOMIE I SEE YA KEEP THAT SHIT UP FOOL:thumbsup:


will do Ty


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

So whats up we going to cut the 6-0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

great build Sleep, it came along nice.


----------



## eye mechanic (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice ride, inspired me to sketch it up. Hope you like - let know what you think [email protected]








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-o...s-your-whip-only-40-shipped.html#post16225678


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> So whats up we going to cut the 6-0


yes sir all suspension is reinforced and chromed 



Cut N 3's said:


> great build Sleep, it came along nice.


appreciate it homie, and yes it did 



eye mechanic said:


> Nice ride, inspired me to sketch it up. Hope you like - let know what you think [email protected]


nice sketch, need that on my wall in garage


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

eye mechanic said:


> Nice ride, inspired me to sketch it up. Hope you like - let know what you think [email protected]


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Badass ride dude:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

N.O.Bricks said:


> Badass ride dude:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

eye mechanic said:


> Nice ride, inspired me to sketch it up. Hope you like - let know what you think [email protected]


How much do those sketches run homie I'd love one of my ride


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


>


Fkn badass man!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> Fkn badass man!!


thanks Gee


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

REAL FUCKING NICE HOMIE!!! TTT!!! :h5:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

vouges17 said:


>


She's coming together Nicely!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

looking good sleep sup fam!


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

63 LOOKS GREAT KEEP US POSTED


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

looking good sleep looking good


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CJAY said:


> REAL FUCKING NICE HOMIE!!! TTT!!! :h5:


thanks homie :h5:



TKeeby79 said:


> She's coming together Nicely!! :thumbsup:





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking good sleep sup fam!


thanks Mike , just getting shit in order



ROB327 said:


> 63 LOOKS GREAT KEEP US POSTED


will do homie, thanks



big C said:


> looking good sleep looking good


thanks Cody


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

* re wet sanded and buffed did a quickie while it was in shop now bitch is looking good and wet
*


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

vouges17 said:


> * re wet sanded and buffed did a quickie while it was in shop now bitch is looking good and wet
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BEFORE ( Dirty Gutter bitch)









AFTER (FINE ASS DIME PIECE BITCH)lol

The tre is lookin clena as fuck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

N.O.Bricks said:


> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> > * re wet sanded and buffed did a quickie while it was in shop now bitch is looking good and wet
> ...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

looks even wetter than it did before:thumbsup: sup sleep!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and Happy New Year!!:h5:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks homie and Happy New Years also :h5:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy new year!


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy New Year Bruh!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

WHAT COLOR IS THAT AND BASE?


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy New Year Sleep


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> WHAT COLOR IS THAT AND BASE?


*PPG WINEBERRY*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Groc006 said:


> Happy new year!


same to you homie



tigerman68 said:


> :thumbsup:






N.O.Bricks said:


> Happy New Year Bruh!!!!


 same to you bruh



Venom62 said:


> Happy New Year Sleep


 same to you Will



Ciscos63ht said:


> Looks good


appreciate it homie


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> * re wet sanded and buffed did a quickie while it was in shop now bitch is looking good and wet
> *


Hot damn :fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> *PPG WINEBERRY*


 sick ass color right there and nice trey over all worth a lot more!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

big C said:


> Hot damn :fool2:


 thanks C



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> sick ass color right there and nice trey over all worth a lot more!


thanks homie I was afraid of color actually thought it looked to pink but after seeing it all put together seeing the color change to a apple red to brandy wine to a fussia I say people should go a lil sum sum out of the ordinary it kill's shit!


----------



## willzkustoms2030 (Jan 4, 2013)

dam nice ride love all tha chrome


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

willzkustoms2030 said:


> dam nice ride love all tha chrome


thanks homie



Blocky77 said:


> TTT


:wave:




CJAY said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut it dew big homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> wut it dew big homie


just decided about a hour going to keep this bitch found a place to store her ass at


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

* dropped of this morning back tonight drive-shaft with slip and heavy duty bearing all balanced up 
*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> * dropped of this morning back tonight drive-shaft with slip and heavy duty bearing all balanced up
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> * dropped of this morning back tonight drive-shaft with slip and heavy duty bearing all balanced up
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> * dropped of this morning back tonight drive-shaft with slip and heavy duty bearing all balanced up
> *


Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> * dropped of this morning back tonight drive-shaft with slip and heavy duty bearing all balanced up
> *


looks good homie shoulda went with the solid steel carrier bearing from Big Rich


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:






tigerman68 said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin:



king debo said:


> Nice!!!:thumbsup:


thanks homie



regal ryda said:


> looks good homie shoulda went with the solid steel carrier bearing from Big Rich


damn DOG really? I could've told you the same about your ride but a true G keeps that to himself


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

pm answered


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

daamn, i never knew you had another build topic other than your 60


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

vouges17 said:


>


Pictures dont do this car justice....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks homie , once I get my network going I'm going to post pics , I really appreciate you and Coupe coming thru gave my set up that touch she deserved next boxing everything in cleaning up wires


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

vouges17 said:


> * dropped of this morning back tonight drive-shaft with slip and heavy duty bearing all balanced up
> *


isnt the slip end supposed to be the side connected to the rearend??


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sleep sup homie!!:twak:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Starting to clean up the trunk. Hardlined up, next boxing it all in


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> Starting to clean up the trunk. Hardlined up, next boxing it all in


Appreciate it again homie, can't wait to get trunk all boxed in clean up those wires also


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Set up is looking nice homie!


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hardline!!!!


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice work Homie!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Set up is looking nice homie!


thanks homie



tigerman68 said:


> Nice work Homie!


appreciate it T money


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Lookin good, lookin good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

63 lookin good too!!


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

That's cool you decided to keep her. Its clean and no lie that's how I want to do mine just dark green with white top and interior. Nice car man. Hope mine gets to this level soon.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

king debo said:


> Lookin good, lookin good.....:thumbsup:


thanks D



Mr Gee said:


> 63 lookin good too!!


thanks G



RicardoTorres509 said:


> That's cool you decided to keep her. Its clean and no lie that's how I want to do mine just dark green with white top and interior. Nice car man. Hope mine gets to this level soon.


never know I might still dump da bitch, but thanks 1 day your ride will be where you want it to be patience is everything


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I aint forgot about ya, just been busy


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Starting to clean up the trunk. Hardlined up, next boxing it all in


I dig that setup


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> I aint forgot about ya, just been busy


no hurries but I appreciate it homie



regal ryda said:


> I dig that setup


thanks homie


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

TTT for the homie:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Starting to clean up the trunk. Hardlined up, next boxing it all in


:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

This needs updated


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

CoupeDTS said:


> This needs updated


*SOLD......TO ME *


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

*TRUESTYLE C.C. RIDE NOW!!*


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> *TRUESTYLE C.C. RIDE NOW!!*


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

:nicoderm:ttt


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Pimpin' ain't easy. Rides like this make it possible.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn nice ride. I didn't know it was for sale. What was the asking price?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Ant63ss said:


> Damn nice ride. I didn't know it was for sale. What was the asking price?


Could be for sale for right price :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Could be for sale for right price :thumbsup:


Lol. And what would that be?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

where is the progress pics


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> *TRUESTYLE C.C. RIDE NOW!!*


I wouldn't trade it, get it finished and watch how many people want to get it if from you. That stuff sleep was pointing out want nobody know unless you tell them.:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:scrutinize:, sounds like someone that's already fucked over a couple people in deals, don't know ya but damn that sounds shady "nobody know unless you tell them"


tigerman68 said:


> I wouldn't trade it, get it finished and watch how many people want to get it if from you. That stuff sleep was pointing out want nobody know unless you tell them.:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

npazzin said:


> :scrutinize:, sounds like someone that's already fucked over a couple people in deals, don't know ya but damn that sounds shady "nobody know unless you tell them"


you got it wrong homie, he was just not happy with the way it turned out for him. It's a clean ass ride. you seen it for yourself, there's nothing shady at all.


----------

